# Is 14000 K good for Plants



## pganeshanand (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi Friends !

I ran 70 litred tank with 30W light. So, Today i upgraded my lighting to 20W. So i have now 30W + 20W = 50 W of lighting. I noticed that i have 20W of lighting with 14000 K. Am eager to know that, if 14000 K light is going to HARM my plants.And , i grow some plants like Rotala, Amazon swords, Wisteria, Hemianthus micranthemoides, ambulia, cabomba, Ludwigia green etc.

Can anyone help me !!!!


----------



## jshiloh13 (Dec 12, 2010)

it wont harm your plants but it will not help them very much either. it will however help algae to grow. for the best plant growth its best to stick in the 6,500-10,000K range.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

A 10,000K would be good for your plants


----------



## pganeshanand (Nov 4, 2011)

jshiloh13 said:


> it wont harm your plants but it will not help them very much either. it will however help algae to grow. for the best plant growth its best to stick in the 6,500-10,000K range.


Hi Jshiloh,

Thanks ! But i have a doubt here... you said " it wont harm your plants *but it will not help them very much either* . Can i know what you mean by this... Did u mean to say that it would kill the plants after some time Or Algae will Grow much ? 
Then also, Am Using Liquid Carbon(API co2 booster) for my 60 litred tank with approx 3.33 W per Gallon. So since am using this liquid carbon , I Guess it would FIGHT against Algae(if it comes) Correct ??

And i guess only my 20 W light has 14000 k, rest 2 X 15 watts light am not sure about the Kelvin. 

Final Question : Will this type of high kelvin (14000 K) affect my Neon Tetras ?

I understand this is a Long message, sorry, but Still.... am in NEED OF HELP !!!


Ganesh


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

14k lighting isn't the right spectrum for plants so it will not help your plants. But is a good spectrum for algae to use. Even the liquid carbon won't help much dosing it daily. And yes it will eventually kill the plants as they won't be getting what they need.


----------



## germanyt (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm not a lighting expert but I know that light would be great for coral. Probably not for photosynthesis.


----------

